# My new toy



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, after selling my boat three weeks ago I've been on a hunt for a boat. My search finally ended yesterday! My wife (GOD Bless Her) gave in and let me buy a new one. I ended up getting a 2009 Lund 1625 rebel xl ss. Here's a pic from the Lund site of the boat and color I ended up buying.










I will be picking it up next Friday and will post some better pics. I'm a lucky man!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Mark! 

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sweet ride! Congratulations!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I owned a Lund Rebel 16 footer for 12 years. You'll be very happy.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice rig!!!!! Congrats on that one for sure!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulation's!!! There's nothing like picking up that new boat. It sure looks like a nice fishing platform, what kind and size motor did you go with?
Happy Fishing!

Douglas


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I ended up putting a 4 stroke 20 horse Mercury on it. Dang the limited hp lakes around here. Almost all that I fish are restricted to 20 horse.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Nice boat! There's nothing like a LUND!!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice, hope you break it in right on Saturday!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, I brought the boat home today. Here's some pics from the driveway.



















One thing I noticed once I was home was no paddle! I don't know if they forgot to put it in or it doesn't come with one. I have some calling to do tomorrow!


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Very nice, just needs some slime.


----------

